# Question about pricing custom Plastisol Transfers



## pjb84 (Nov 13, 2008)

So I want to order some custom plastisol transfers from First Edition or some place similar. I have 5 designs. I would like to order 25 transfers of each design which equals 125 sheets in all.

Does anyone know if their pricing breakdown is just for 1 design at a time? 

Example..would I have to order 5 sets of 25 transfers, or could I order 1 set of 125 with different designs split up between the 125? Which would give me substantial savings.

I would contact them but it is the weekend and they dont have an email listed online. I probably wouldnt get in touch with them until Monday....Im hoping I can get an answer tonight.

Thanks alot!!

Peter


----------



## brentonchad (Aug 24, 2007)

If you can fit all five designs on one sheet then you can get it at the 125 rate. But if each design will only fit on a 12X12 sheet then yes you hvae to order 5 at the 25 rate.


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

pjb84 said:


> So I want to order some custom plastisol transfers from First Edition or some place similar. I have 5 designs. I would like to order 25 transfers of each design which equals 125 sheets in all.
> 
> Does anyone know if their pricing breakdown is just for 1 design at a time?
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure it is based on the particular design. Just like screenprinting, they have to set up a completely new set of screens for each design.

Depending on the size of your design, you may be able to gang 2 or 3 together on one sheet to help reduce the cost per design. But, if your design is full size (maybe 10" x 10" say) then you probably can't gang.


----------



## pjb84 (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks guys. I love this forum. Im glad I finally joined


----------



## jojoberries (Nov 16, 2008)

hiya, can i ask were you have been ordering them from? if anyone knows a uk based supplier that would be super!

Thanks


----------



## hotwheels (Jul 11, 2008)

jojoberries said:


> hiya, can i ask were you have been ordering them from? if anyone knows a uk based supplier that would be super!
> 
> Thanks


UK SUPPLIERS OF PLASTISOLS:

Valerie Ann Leisure Ltd. Heat transfer manufacture and application specialists

Canon large format printers, print for pay, fineart and exhibition graphics. Mutoh ValueJet ecosolvent ultra printers for external signs, vehicle wrap and banners. Graphtec cutter plotters for sign vinyl, magic eye print and cut, t-shirt printing and

The Heat Press, Textile Vinyls and Heat Transfer Experts - Target Transfers

Theres a couple more but i cant think of them right now, plus anyone with a screenprint setup can make plastisols so ask your local screenprinter, you may get a better price than you will get from the 3 above.
Hope this helps

edit: sorry i dont know why the links come up like this, there are 3 different suppliers there, click each link and bookmark their pages


----------

